
Why experts are overwhelmingly skeptical of online voting - rurp
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/09/why-experts-are-overwhelmingly-skeptical-of-online-voting/
======
tompic823
One company featured in the article, VotingWorks, recently provided electronic
voting machines in Mississippi. They're a non-profit and were funded in YC's
W19 batch. They made this short film documenting the voting machine
procurement process they encountered in Mississippi
[https://youtu.be/huAMMppBV1w](https://youtu.be/huAMMppBV1w)

